# Daiwa Luna handle?



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I've looked online pretty good and never could find any part number, but I did see this one on eBay. Curios if you guys had any ideas? I'm trying to find this handle for my Luna. I know the one for the Calcutta 400 TE fits, but would prefer to find Daiwa brand, even know the salmon won't care a bit.

Thanks


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

What is the model number?


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

george.maness86 said:


> What is the model number?


Of the handle? Not a clue, can't find a match, the reel there is a Luna 300L.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Here is the schematic for the Luna 300L
http://www.daiwa.com/PartsDiagram/PartsDiagram/TDLUNA300L.pdf

That is different from the schematic though. I found one very similar on the saltist but I believe that one is either black or blue.

You ever thought about any of the aftermarket power handles? I have one on my Tekota 700 and love it.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

That's a handle off of a Sealine 40X and 50X SHA http://prntscr.com/r63v1

Part # G78-1501

~$31.20

Schematics http://daiwa.com/PartsDiagram/PartsDiagram/SL-X40SHA_50SHA.pdf


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

MattK said:


> That's a handle off of a Sealine 40X and 50X SHA http://prntscr.com/r63v1
> 
> Part # G78-1501
> 
> ...


Perfect, that looks like it. I should have saved a few hours of google and posted up on here before.

Thanks Matt



george.maness86 said:


> You ever thought about any of the aftermarket power handles? I have one on my Tekota 700 and love it.


Yes, but I like to stick to factory if possible for the look.


----------

